
Tesla shares fall after Elon Musk unveils ‘master plan part deux’ - hccampos
http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/21/tesla-shares-fall-after-elon-musk-unveils-master-plan-part-deux/
======
benmcnelly
Now would be a good time to buy some then.

